# Another gift for an old mentor



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

In 1981, I was the exploration manager for a coal company. My budget had just been cut in half for the second consecutive year. My inbox was flooded with resumes from laid off coal geologists. The marketing guys said they were having problems selling coal.

The handwriting was on the wall. Oklahoma was home and we didn't like Houston, too many people and too aggressive driving habits.

I applied to two oil and gas companies in Tulsa, and fortunately took the offer from a graduate of my alma mater. He transformed my approach to exploration, adapting my style to oil and gas in such a positive way. This made a huge difference for my success for the remainder of my career.

You may have seen my own cane/stick for geological field trips:









His will be similar, although I may not finish it until after a partial knee replacement in late July:






























At least I made some progress today, and the most challenging tasks are completed.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice gift and it's looking really good so far.

Rodney


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Coming along nicely, good luck and a speedy recovery from the pending op.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Gloops said:


> Coming along nicely, good luck and a speedy recovery from the pending op.


Thanks Gloops! I've been doing all the recommended exercises and much more to ensure a successful rehabilitation. The odds are in my favor. We plan to visit some California redwoods, once I'm up and walking with little discomfort, of course with a stout walking stick.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

That will be a nice gift for your friend. If you have not seen the red woods up close before you will be amazed. They are so impressive! Make sure to give your self time to heal well. Making our selves take it easy is not something we jar heads do well.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

CV3 said:


> That will be a nice gift for your friend. If you have not seen the red woods up close before you will be amazed. They are so impressive! Make sure to give your self time to heal well. Making our selves take it easy is not something we jar heads do well.


Thanks CV3! I've been counseled by many to avoid gung ho and follow orders. My gung ho is in the pre-op exercises and walking at the gym.

Perhaps seven years ago, our son and his wife took us to Muir Woods. Unfortunately, that beautiful and famous park is often very crowded. At #1 son's advice, we then visited Big Basin and later Henry Cowell. Those too are beautiful, but not crowded. We're planning a trip to both Big Basin and nearby Henry Cowell, which are an easy drive from one of our favorite hotels in Monterey.

R&R in the redwoods is our goal, once the doc gives the thumbs up. Can't wait.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

You can make what you want, but I should think an oil geologist's stick should incorporate a 1 1/2" twist drill bit in the lower end. :thumbsu:


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

LilysDad said:


> You can make what you want, but I should think an oil geologist's stick should incorporate a 1 1/2" twist drill bit in the lower end. :thumbsu:


Great idea! I could thread the connection, and carry a backpack full of 3' threaded rods, because we like to drill deeper!
????


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good luck with your knee surgery and enjoy the redwoods. I still haven't made the trip to see them.

Rodney


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Rodney said:


> Good luck with your knee surgery and enjoy the redwoods. I still haven't made the trip to see them.
> Rodney


Thanks Rodney! I think that 89% of patients who undergo this surgery feel less pain after rehab. I think that many who need this are very obese and/or very out of shape. I ran 5-6 miles 3 or 4 days per week and up to 10 miles one year, for 40 years, and I still excercise regularly, and think I'm likely to be among the 89% with positive outcomes.

I hope that you are fortunate enough to have the opportunity to enjoy the serinity under the canopy of trees that are, in some instances, two thousand years old. It's mide-boggling.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

good luck recovering

you have a positive mind set and keep yourself fit which is often the best thing you need


----------

